# The loss of Charlie



## Kerry U (May 1, 2020)

Yesterday, I lost my sweet Charlie. He was 12 weeks old. I always wanted a golden. He was everything a golden should be. Smart, sweet, loving, playful and funny. I'm at a complete loss. I had him for 4 weeks. 3 days after I picked him up he became very sick. He was hospitalized and I was told he had giardia and coccidia. He was put on meds and finished them. I thought he was doing well. His stool was never solid. I gave him pumpkin and it firmed it up. Yesterday, he went to the vet for his distemper shot. He was a little lethargic afterwards. I gave him his kibble and he started choking. I got him to cough it back up but then he started foaming at the mouth and was not responding. I went running out to the front yard with him in my arms to my husband who started cpr. He didn't make it. I am shattered. The heartbreak is unreal. I haven't stopped crying since yesterday. I feel broken and I just don't know what happened. I guess I'm just needing some support. I'm sorry for the long post.💔


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

This is absolutely devastating. I’m so so sorry that you had to go through this. Charlie was loved by you and given the life you could have given him ❤


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oh my. How very sad and sorry I am to hear your simply awful news.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh my heart hurts for you. I am so very sorry for your loss of such a young baby.
Jules


----------



## Kerry U (May 1, 2020)

Tagrenine said:


> This is absolutely devastating. I’m so so sorry that you had to go through this. Charlie was loved by you and given the life you could have given him ❤


Thank you❤


----------



## Kerry U (May 1, 2020)

JulesAK said:


> Oh my heart hurts for you. I am so very sorry for your loss of such a young baby.
> Jules


Thank you❤


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Charlie, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am very sorry for your loss of sweet little Charlie. It amazes me how quickly and completely one can fall in love with a puppy. A breeder told me she once lost a puppy at 10 weeks old who had aspirated on a training treat during a puppy class. Despite attempts by several very experienced dog people and a rush to the vet they could not save it. Try to focus on the happy times you shared with Charlie.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you. Would you like me to add Charlie's name to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


----------



## Geoff L. (May 1, 2020)

What a terrible shock. An innocent little pup. It sounds like you did everything you could, there is no guarantee that all puppies grow up, it is a fragile and vulnerable time.

I hope when the time is right you can start over. When I read your post at first thought it said 12 years, not weeks, and thought “oh our dogs can be friends”. But our Spud who left at 12 years this week loved puppies too ... and Goldens especially like Goldens. Hope they are having some fun and comfort right now.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I am so sorry about your loss. May my Olivia keep him company....


----------



## Kerry U (May 1, 2020)

swishywagga said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you. Would you like me to add Charlie's name to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


Yes please❤


----------



## Fitz825 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of baby Charlie. It's amazing the love you have from the moment you have them in your arms. After the complete sadness wears off some please think about getting another Golden puppy.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I am very sorry for your loss. Having him with you and going through this with him must make your heartbreak even worse. We lost two of our Goldens last year, one in January and one in October. We become so attached to these little creatures and when we lose them, at any age, it hurts down deep and only time will help us feel better again. He went so fast that I have no doubt you did everything you could possibly do, he was just to young and sick to make it!

Just know that the memory of this little guy will be with you forever and in time that memory will be enough! In time the sun will shine again, you will watch a sundown or see a bright rainbow and you will think of your little guy. He is not really gone, he is with you always.

As Golden owners we all share this pain with you....


----------



## Bailey18 (Feb 26, 2019)

Kerry U said:


> Yesterday, I lost my sweet Charlie. He was 12 weeks old. I always wanted a golden. He was everything a golden should be. Smart, sweet, loving, playful and funny. I'm at a complete loss. I had him for 4 weeks. 3 days after I picked him up he became very sick. He was hospitalized and I was told he had giardia and coccidia. He was put on meds and finished them. I thought he was doing well. His stool was never solid. I gave him pumpkin and it firmed it up. Yesterday, he went to the vet for his distemper shot. He was a little lethargic afterwards. I gave him his kibble and he started choking. I got him to cough it back up but then he started foaming at the mouth and was not responding. I went running out to the front yard with him in my arms to my husband who started cpr. He didn't make it. I am shattered. The heartbreak is unreal. I haven't stopped crying since yesterday. I feel broken and I just don't know what happened. I guess I'm just needing some support. I'm sorry for the long post.💔


I am so very, very sorry to hear what you had to go through.
My heart breaks for you. Tears are shed reading this.
You did everything you could for sweet Charlie, know that.
And also know that no post is too long. You need to talk about it and share your feelings.
Again, nothing can prepare us for the loss of a little friend so young.
You are not alone! ♥🐾


----------



## Golden shay girl (Mar 24, 2020)

My heart hurts for you. Sweet Charlie is with our Champ who we lost at the age of 7. 🌈 We all share the sorrow you feel as we all know how deeply special goldens are.


----------

